
Andrew Yang on Google, Amazon Helping Pay for His UBI Plan - t23
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/08/19/andrew-yang-on-google-amazon-helping-pay-for-his-ubi-plan.html
======
caymanjim
Yeah, let's focus on the tech companies that pay well and provide benefits,
and ignore Walmart, who's externalized all its costs by relying on welfare and
Medicaid; Shell, BP, Exxon, who've externalized all their costs by resource
giveaways and lax pollution standards; all the health giants, who've
externalized their costs by co-opting the FDA, colluding to fix Medicare
prices, and rigging the patent system; all the giant banks who get the
taxpayers to bail them out whenever they ruin the economy; etc, etc, etc.

But sure, let's focus on Google and Amazon. They're the real villains.

